# Coastal Emergency Vehicle Solutions Plowsite Exclusive Discount



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Good Evening all,

We are a dealer of Feniex Industries warning equipment, and are proud to have become a sponsor of this great resource known as Plowsite. Among the products offered are the popular Feniex Cannon Hide-A-Ways and the all new Feniex Cobra and Apollo Mini-x. As a thank you to this site for allowing us to become a sponsor we are offering the membership a 15% discount off all items site wide. So visit our site http://www.coastalevs.com and enter coupon code "plowsiteten2015" at checkout.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Dang it. Just bought some feniex cannons and apollo's. Cannons got installed yesterday. They are great


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Would like to get some info on the new cannons coming out. Your website doesnt have a phone number, would like to know a time frame of when i can purchase them? and does the plowsite membership still get a 15% off the the new 360's cannon's ?? 

Thanks


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes the discount will work for all of the new products as well. The Feniex Cannon 360's are scheduled to be released mid February of this year. I will be sure to make a post here when they are released.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Where in NJ are you? not sure if you have a shop or anything. The shipping seemed pretty high I was wondering if I could pickup or something.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

srl28;1929941 said:


> Where in NJ are you? not sure if you have a shop or anything. The shipping seemed pretty high I was wondering if I could pickup or something.


I've sent you a PM.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you get the Feniex Cannon in all green?


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

razr777;1941698 said:


> Can you get the Feniex Cannon in all green?


They do not make them. That would have to be custom made which would require a quantity and some money.


----------

